# To Clean or Not To Clean



## captainjr (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi, everyone.
I have been a member for some time now and have been collecting for several years, but this is my first posting! I have a question about cleaning NOS cars. I have a few NOS cars that the pickups have the green corrosion on them. I know that it can be cleaned off no problem. But does cleaning this off of the pickups and chassis affect the value of a NOS car? 
Thanks,


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Clean it off. That is the beginning of corrosion. Simple Green works really well.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Clean it man ..... Clean it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hurry up! If its green, your already losing metal/plating.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

In any case, the value of a NOS car is in the body. The chassis are common to all cars of that type unless it's some kind of specialty chassis. Clean the shoes if you like, just be careful of the body.

Unless you are talking about a packaged car. Then removing it from the package will affect it's resale value.

Joe


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Is it clean yet?


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Lol*



RjAFX said:


> Clean it man ..... Clean it.


Are you the Scott's Lawn guy?!
I knew it!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Clean yer Chassis... Clean it. 

:Scott's lawn guy" :thumbsup: Very funny!

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Wife wanted me to pretend to fertilize our lawn over the snow banks. :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I used to just toss the fertilizer on the snow!

Time release dontcha know?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

urnuts said:


> Are you the Scott's Lawn guy?!
> I knew it!


Nope......Son of a Mick here.


----------

